# Bleeching Holy Rock?



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

Just bleached my holy rocks in a 1 to 10 bleech to water solution over night, they came out incredibly clean, gave them a very good rinse just waiting for the smell to go away before i put them back in my tanks. 
Any one have experience with this? 
How long should i let them dry out for to ensure the bleach has dissipated?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

After rinsing in water, I like to place rocks/equipment into a solution containing 2x the recommended dechlorinator to remove any remaining bleach. Afterward, I remove them and wait for any residual bleach to disappear before putting back into the aquarium.


----------



## Fijidevil (Dec 7, 2010)

*Where do you get Holey rock in TO?*

Where do you get Holey rock in TO?
I p/u a load down south but got rid of it
Thanks



Ital_stal said:


> Just bleached my holy rocks in a 1 to 10 bleech to water solution over night, they came out incredibly clean, gave them a very good rinse just waiting for the smell to go away before i put them back in my tanks.
> Any one have experience with this?
> How long should i let them dry out for to ensure the bleach has dissipated?


----------



## Ital_stal (Jun 4, 2010)

I've had it for years, got some from Pj's yorkdale when it was in existence and will be selling some soon.


----------

